# Neuer Gameplay-Trailer



## 69Anel69 (7. Juli 2008)

Weiß jmd zufällig von wo dieser Gameplay-Trailer herkommt? Ich mein bei der WWI habe ich ihn nicht gesehen, ich denke nich das ihn Blizzard dort so vorgestellt hat...

Link


----------



## Renegade123 (7. Juli 2008)

Doch, wenn du auf der Diablo 3 Seite rum klickst und auf die Charaktere klicks( in dem Fall Barb und Witch), dann kannst du dir die Fertigkeiten derer innem seperaten Vid anguckn - von dort her kommt es auch!


----------



## Nachtmeistee (7. Juli 2008)

Jup, nichts neues. Auf der offiziellen Diablo 3 Seite kriegst du das Ganze sogar noch in Top Qualität.


----------



## 69Anel69 (7. Juli 2008)

Ou fuck stimmt... sry für den Sinnlosen Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Doch, wenn du auf _*der*_ Diablo 3 Seite rum klickst und auf die Charaktere klicks( in dem Fall Barb und Witch), dann kannst du dir die Fertigkeiten derer innem seperaten Vid anguckn - von dort her kommt es auch!


Auf DER Diablo 3 Seite? Welche soll das denn sein, DIE Diablo 3 Seite? Also die offizielle von Blizzard gibts doch laut Angabe noch nicht?


----------



## Gulwar (7. Juli 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Auf DER Diablo 3 Seite? Welche soll das denn sein, DIE Diablo 3 Seite? Also die offizielle von Blizzard gibts doch laut Angabe noch nicht?



Doch, nur noch nicht in Deutsch, bzw. sie ist noch nicht freigegeben. Aber besagte Trailer kannst du dir auf der enflischen Seite ja schon ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (7. Juli 2008)

Und von wem ist diese Seite dann, wenn nicht von Blizzard?    http://eu.blizzard.com/diablo3/


----------

